# Preferred welder for 3" sch. 80



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What do you use and why?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

A welding company, because they do it better.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've never even thought about subbing the welding. What does is cost? By the hour? By the weld?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

1/8 filler rod, tig welder DC.
Why, coz it is the best!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Around here I get quotes but I believe it's all done by the hour.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Depends... Whaddya got for a welder? I've used everything from buzz boxes to diesel or propane fired, to big six packs with literally miles of cable.

Mild carbon steel?
Open route?
In position?
I would imagine it unlikely to be anything other than Stick, no tig root.
6010 root, 7018 out?

Edit:
Inspection? X ray? Dye pen? MPI?

IF you're unsure about NDT methods, farm it out.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Adamche said:


> 1/8 filler rod, tig welder DC.
> Why, coz it is the best!


:thumbup: real men use big rods. Almost never use 3/32, but if I'm making big gnarly supports I'll run 5/32.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

15 years ago.....me

Now, not so much.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Adamche said:


> 1/8 filler rod, tig welder DC.
> Why, coz it is the best!


tig for sch 80? Highly unlikely like 666 said stick welding:yes:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

In class we used 6010 on open roots and 7018 to fill as stated above. 1/8" on root and 3/32 hot pass and cap.

We used miller welders, but any good welder in the right hands will suffice!

Other than some supports I haven't burn't a rod on a job since school LOL!
I am the goto guy when we gotta use a cutting torch though, I had a buddy that was a scrapper and I got lots of experience with the smokewrench


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> 15 years ago.....me
> 
> Now, not so much.


Lol I'll grab my speedglas and head south PT!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

6010 root 1/8"

7018 hot pass 3/32"

7018 cover 3/32"


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> 6010 root 1/8"
> 
> 7018 hot pass 3/32"
> 
> 7018 cover 3/32"


Depends on position, and how he sets the machine up. I agree with everything but the cap. 1/8 7018


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I believe we used 3/32 because it wasn't necessary to adjust amperage between 6010 1/8 and 7018 3/32.

I could be mistaken but that is the reason I was given when I asked?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

U666A said:


> Depends on position, and how he sets the machine up. I agree with everything but the cap. 1/8 7018


1/8 is fine too, but for 3" I like 3/32". Don't Lose any speed with the smaller rod.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> I believe we used 3/32 because it wasn't necessary to adjust amperage between 6010 1/8 and 7018 3/32.
> 
> I could be mistaken but that is the reason I was given when I asked?


This is true depending on your travel speed. I burn hot.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> 1/8 is fine too, but for 3" I like 3/32". Don't Lose any speed with the smaller rod.


That makes sense. Every welder has different techniques.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

airgap said:


> 1/8 is fine too, but for 3" i like 3/32". Don't loose any speed with the smaller rod.


t,ifify


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

U666A said:


> This is true depending on your travel speed. I burn hot.


3/32 would allow you to burn hot with the same amperage as a 1/8 6010 root! That could be why they did it? Maybe they thought we were to dum to know to look at the numbers and made them different diameters?:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> 1/8 is fine too, but for 3" I like 3/32". Don't Lose any speed with the smaller rod.


If it were Sch 40, I would tend to agree.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

U666A said:


> That makes sense. Every welder has different techniques.


True.

I watched a young cub struggle with a 6G coupon for a whole day. Somebody had told him he needed to run 1/8 . I said why? He kept cold rolling it on the bottom from 3 to 9 oclock.

Handed him a handful of 3/32" and let him watch a few, and he made the test the next day.....

Control makes all the difference sometimes


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

6g is a great test. Very difficult to monitor angle of approach, arc length and travel speed... All the while watching the puddle...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

airgap said:


> .....
> 
> Control makes all the difference sometimes


twss!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I had to look that up......:laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I never tested out on 6g 2" sch 80 for the UA8 IIRC. I passed the in house tests for everything else. I did ok other than my cover on the 2" I would get a little undercut and it was always a little crooked. 

I am actually getting some pipe and gonna start practicing at home with my stinkin lincoln and see if I can improve enough to test out! After deer season of course!!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> I never tested out on 6g 2" sch 80 for the UA8 IIRC. I passed the in house tests for everything else. I did ok other than my cover on the 2" I would get a little undercut and it was always a little crooked.
> 
> I am actually getting some pipe and gonna start practicing at home with my stinkin lincoln and see if I can improve enough to test out! After deer season of course!!!


Try a 1/2" sch 80 tig root, stick out on a 6G....that one will get your lunch...:yes:Looks like a boomerang when you're done.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Try a 1/2" sch 80 tig root, stick out on a 6G....that one will get your lunch...:yes:Looks like a boomerang when you're done.


Done it in 316... Had to test for a chem plant. Why they wouldn't socket weld... I have no idea.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

U666A said:


> Done it in 316... Had to test for a chem plant. Why they wouldn't socket weld... I have no idea.


Kept a 1/2" 316 90° on a spare key chain for a while because I thought it was the funniest little thing...

Butt weld of course.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

U666A said:


> Done it in 316... Had to test for a chem plant. Why they wouldn't socket weld... I have no idea.


Cause they suck, that's why.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Cause they suck, that's why.


Even the few sockets we did on that job had to be done with a tig pass before we could stick it out.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

U666A said:


> Even the few sockets we did on that job had to be done with a tig pass before we could stick it out.


Ridiculous.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Ridiculous.


You're telling me! 100% xray too. 

Cogen plant.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Betcha PT farms out the job after reading all of this... :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Depends... Whaddya got for a welder? I've used everything from buzz boxes to diesel or propane fired, to big six packs with literally miles of cable.
> 
> Mild carbon steel?
> Open route?
> ...


You could definitely find work here!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I tell the welder I need this welded. He welds it and its that simple for me I fit pipe not weld it


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I tell the welder I need this welded. He welds it and its that simple for me I fit pipe not weld it


Any REAL pipewelder should have been a fitter first.....That's how it worked in my local anyway....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Any REAL pipewelder should have been a fitter first.....That's how it worked in my local anyway....


Agreed. When our local last saw full employment, we took in several permit welders, with little to no experience with pipe. They used our training facility, all the while making full rate and never having to serve an apprenticeship. The hall paid for them to challenge the red seal exam and now they are vetted, card carrying members. Bullshìt if you ask me.

Because the hall "doesn't discriminate", a contractor can't ask for a fitter with a welding ticket... They must request either a fitter or a welder. So qualified individuals ride the bench while some of the barely literate mouth breathers drink the cream... 

I'm not saying that all permit welders are knuckle draggers, just the one's with welding shields...

:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

u666a said:


> agreed. When our local last saw full employment, we took in several permit welders, with little to no experience with pipe. They used our training facility, all the while making full rate and never having to serve an apprenticeship. The hall paid for them to challenge the red seal exam and now they are vetted, card carrying members. Bullshìt if you ask me.
> 
> Because the hall "doesn't discriminate", a contractor can't ask for a fitter with a welding ticket... They must request either a fitter or a welder. So qualified individuals ride the bench while some of the barely literate mouth breathers drink the cream...
> 
> ...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I think you might be my long lost twin AG... that shiznit's funny!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

The code defines the procedure. (at least I think that's how it works:blush What code would you be using ?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Welding code?!? :blink: procedure maybe, but code?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

In the states, there's three that I know of, maybe four.


----------



## LNL4149 (Nov 21, 2012)

You can use any weld machine that has 220-460 volt power source. Depending whats voltage is available. Or gas / diesel machine


----------

